
Why don't emoji like 45° transforms? - hamlsandwich
https://codepen.io/companionstudio/pen/wvKvpWV
======
hamlsandwich
So, in a truly classic bit of 1am CSS rendering weirdness, I discovered that
you can't transform (rotate/skew) Emoji by 45 degrees in Chrome, Firefox or
Safari in MacOS, or they'll disappear. You can transition _through_ 45° on the
way to another value, but you can't stop on that magic 45. Does anyone know
what's going on?

------
slater
works for me, macos + firefox

~~~
hamlsandwich
Hmm. I'm running MacOS 10.14.6, Firefox 75. Happens very consistently here!

[https://imgur.com/a/PoimMZn](https://imgur.com/a/PoimMZn)

~~~
slater
10.15.3, FFox 75 also.

edit: Just checked in Safari (Version 13.0.5 (15608.5.11)), no disappearing
there either.

